# 'Gruff' my baby southern white faced scops



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

thought id post a few pictures of 'Gruff' my southern white faced scops owl. Picked him/her up today. 14 days old!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

WOW that is one stunning baby:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

prettyful..
14days old and HUGE


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

last one to go...not as big as the other one that had been bought but seems happy sitting on my chest as im online. trying to eat me from time to time. and dancing to the tv!​


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw!! Aren't baby owls the most cutest little critters - they're all eyes and fluff!! Bless!! :flrt:


----------

